# Fisher minute mount on a 2005 tundra



## KME (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a 2005 Tundra and on older 7.5' Fisher Minute Mount plow from an other truck. Does anyone know a way to make this happen? The use would be purely in my 900' driveway.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Not sure if you're gonna find mounts for that year Tundra, but welding guys are usually pretty clever in making stuff fit with what you have. Wiring may vary some too, especially being an older MM setup. Most setups will adapt fairly well between trucks with some additional components added in.

Good luck!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

The mount shouldn't be a problem but the wiring could be. Go to the Fisher website and use the e-match tab


----------

